# streaming audio services... what do you use?



## JBroida (Sep 20, 2013)

I love listening to music... all day, every day. Helps with my sharpening, makes me feel good, and is just plain old fun. I've been using pandora since college, along with an extensive personal music collection. Lately, there have been other services popping up. I've tried rdio, grooveshark, last.fm, and spotify. Spotify is my most recent test, and i'm pretty happy so far with their premium service- high quality streaming, vast selection of music, works on my mobile devices.

Just curious who else uses streaming audio services... what do you use and why?

-Jon


----------



## panda (Sep 20, 2013)

slacker.com basically pandora but better, and no commercials save for the occasional self promotion.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 20, 2013)

JBroida said:


> I love listening to music... all day, every day. Helps with my sharpening, makes me feel good, and is just plain old fun. I've been using pandora since college, along with an extensive personal music collection. Lately, there have been other services popping up. I've tried rdio, grooveshark, last.fm, and spotify. Spotify is my most recent test, and i'm pretty happy so far with their premium service- high quality streaming, vast selection of music, works on my mobile devices.
> 
> Just curious who else uses streaming audio services... what do you use and why?
> 
> -Jon



Hey Jon!

I too have music playing just about 24/7. I was an avid Pandora user...but got absolutely fed up with their weird function for intuitive music suggestions. Lately I've just fallen back on my own music library, and pick mp3's up off of Amazon when I find something I'd like to add to it.

Sooo...consider this my 'in for the discussion, lol.


----------



## Twistington (Sep 20, 2013)

I have used Spotify for some years now and i'm happy with it.


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 20, 2013)

I've used pretty much all of them at some point too, but was going through a period of just listening to my own collection along with podcasts (beyond pod app) and audio books (audible). 
I finally purged my phone and pc of the scourge that is itunes and have been happily using Google Play's cloud service which syncs with all the music on your home PC, and then streams to your mobile device of choice. The quality is awesome as is the support for file types like FLAC. Plus, you can chose the option to "keep" selected music on your device if you're going to be on a plane / out of signal or just on a kick frequently listening to something in particular and want to save the bandwidth. 

I just notice that Google started an "all you can listen" service with gives you unlimited access to everything on Google Play Music (comparable to itunes in size and selection) for a set 9.99/mo. It also has a radio feature. I started a free 30day trial and so far I don't think I'll be canceling it any time soon.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 20, 2013)

I usually use my own shoutcast type server for my music collection...but use Pandaora whenever that's not working/available. I did recently download the iPhone app RDIO on a friends suggestion, but haven't used it yet...


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 20, 2013)

Pandora - didn't even know how many other options are out there. I was thinking about ripping my 1000 CDs (now in storage) to FLAC but pretty quickly realized that this is crazy. Probably not going to happen.

Stefan


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2013)

I just started using Spotify and it has been good so far, great selection of music. I also use jazzradio.com some, after that is my own library of music.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 21, 2013)

Google Music.


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 21, 2013)

Spotify, it is amazing!


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 21, 2013)

I liked Slacker for quite a while until they started putting country music with rock I was listening to. (I don't like most country) I have been using google play since it was in beta, and I am still very happy with it. Miss the instant play lists tho. I did try Itunes, but didn't like the resource hog it could be, but I did like the find music feature it had for giving the right tags for the music, until it didn't know what it was looking for.


----------



## mzer (Sep 21, 2013)

Love spotify.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 22, 2013)

I love love love Pandora|One. I have recently tried iTunes radio which sucks. Have not strayed from good ol' Pandy because it gives me everything I want. $4.57/ month after taxes kinda sucks but...its worth it.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2013)

My Spotify account just upgraded to premium on it's own for some reason; I just opened it and it said I now have Premium.:thumbsup:


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 22, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> My Spotify account just upgraded to premium on it's own for some reason; I just opened it and it said I now have Premium.:thumbsup:



Nice!


----------



## chinacats (Sep 24, 2013)

Not an audio service so to speak, but usually have KHUM streaming...a little west coast to keep me sated on the east coast.


----------

